# 2000 Altima, Wierd Knocking. Suspension?



## MattGSO (Oct 24, 2006)

Ok here's one for you.

I have a 2000 Altima. I have this weird knocking noise that happens when I get up to speeds over 20 or so. The rate of the knocking increases to about 3-5 knocks per second when I get up to highway speeds and sort of resonates. It'll get loud and more pronounced for about 5 seconds, then fade for about 5 seconds.

You can feel the knocking in the gas peddals and steering wheel.

There's no vibration like a wheel out of balance. Just a knocking. 

Applying the brakes doesn't change anything. Turning doesn't do anything. I tried putting it nuetral and reving the engine. Doesn't change anything. I just had alignment checked and replaced front tires. Didn't increase or decrease the knocking. 

Any thoughts on what it might be?


----------



## notorious170 (Mar 12, 2007)

sounds like something in the drivetrain? i would check for a busted cv boot first. 

i just had to replace my wheel bearings, but i was getting a grinding. if you jack the car up and grab the wheel at the top and bottom and can wiggle it with alot of play, then thats probably your bearings.

if its not one of those the next thing i would check is the spring/strut assembly.

hope this helps


----------

